# African Dwarf Frogs where to buy..HELP!



## malnuman (Jul 22, 2007)

hi.......does anybody here kno where i can buy African Dwarf Frogs? been lookin all over.... online shops or any in the west mids (b'ham) area... thanks..... are the available in the uk?...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you mean the African Dwarf Bullfrogs??? (Pyxicephalus edulis_)_ 
If so they are readily available.
I ordered an adspersus and ended up with an Edulis.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

No, they mean African Dwarf Frogs!

I got my 2 from Pets At Home, you have one of them in B,Ham?


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

you usually find them in tropical fish shops rather than reptile shops if its what i think you are after!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

You can get them in most aquatics centres. But be aware that they sometimes sell african clawed frogs as dwarf frogs as they look very similar when young (assuming you mean the aquatic dwarf frogs). African claweds get bigger, that said, mine ain't too big... If you knew that already, sorry :grin1:

My local garden centre had them recently but I'm too far north. Theres a website that sells loads of different frogs species. Poggle?? Pobble?? Something like that...Pollywog!! Thats it. They might have them or know where to get them
: victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya, Yes, african DWARF frogs have both webbed hands and feet. African CLAWED frogs only have back webbed feet. Be carefull lol.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Clawed frogs are cool too  mine isn't full grown yet but hes sooo entertainin to watch! :lol2: eats like cookie monster!


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Look on ebay


----------

